# Wild Hogs



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm moving back to Texas in Aug. and have a friend with a wild hog problem. he has told me to come to his ranch and kill as many as I want to. I have no problem doing this but can I feed the meat to my dogs? do I have to cook it first because they are wild? deer meat is one thing but hogs root and I'm sure have worms and other stuff.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerald Dunn said:


> I'm moving back to Texas in Aug. and have a friend with a wild hog problem. he has told me to come to his ranch and kill as many as I want to. I have no problem doing this but can I feed the meat to my dogs? do I have to cook it first because they are wild? deer meat is one thing but hogs root and I'm sure have worms and other stuff.


I have some material on this .... give me a minute. But you are right: I would _not_ feed raw wild hog meat to my dogs.

In fact, I'd also wear gloves and eye-protection if I field-dressed wild hogs.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Wild hogs have that pork parasite that is no longer in the domestic population.. trichsomething.. lol..it needs to be froozen in a DEEP freeze (not home style freezer, not cold enuf) , for at least a month. Or it needs to be cooked. 

FYI wild deer can have that parasite too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Found it. (Why did I have it under brucellosis instead of hogs? Duh.)

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2866&cid=158


The whole article is informative. There are also recaps near the bottom of 
_.. Protect Yourself While Handling Hogs
.. When working with feral hog meat
.. Protect Your Dogs During And After The Hunt
.. After Your Dogs Catch A Feral Hog
.. Day-to-Day Prevention_


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

All pork contains trishsiso cook to 180 temp but 165 is fine, dog s and people contract brucelliois, thiere is another food virus i cant remeber the name. Lol


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

U can go to califroniapreditorclub they have hunting info


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

The meat needs to be frozen for at least a month in order to kill any parasites that might be present before feeding it to your dog.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I would not ever feed raw feral hog meat to dogs no matter what because of pseudorabies:

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/pseudorabies-aujeszky-s-disease-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Pseudorabies is a highly fatal viral disease caused by a herpes virus. Also referred to as Aujeszky's disease, this disease is usually associated with contact with swine (pigs) but can also be acquired by ingesting infected rats or eating contaminated, uncooked pork

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/nuisance/feral_hogs/

"Various diseases of wild hogs include pseudorabies, swine brucellosis, tuberculosis, bubonic plague, tularemia, hog cholera, foot and mouth disease, and anthrax. Internal parasites include kidney worms, stomach worms, round worms and whipworms. Liver flukes and trichinosis are also found in hogs. External parasites include dog ticks, fleas and hog lice.

http://agrilife.org/texnatwildlife/feral-hogs/feral-swine-the-domestic-swine-producers-dilemma/

"Recent surveys have demonstrated the importance of feral swine as reservoirs for both swine brucellosis and pseudorabies. Feral swine have been incriminated as the source of some of these infections in DS disease outbreaks in Texas. Although swine brucellosis in humans is uncommon in the general U.S. population, it is important because it causes severe illness that may recur, and even cause death."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I would not ever feed raw feral hog meat to dogs no matter what because of pseudorabies ....


Absolutely agree with you.

_"Wild hogs carry many diseases that can be transmitted to humans, dogs and domestic pigs. Swine brucellosis, pseudorabies, and parasitic diseases are the most serious diseases carried by feral hogs."
_


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i saw some vids of dogs on hogs awhile back and they were certainly "swappin" more than spit 

do these hunters not care or just clueless ******** ??

seems like a long list of bad stuff they are carrying around and would seem like the law of averages would eventually up and infect a dog who hunted pigs on a regular basis


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd just cook the meat. Dogs won't mind!


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

There is the vet advice 

Gerald you could donate the meat to familys in texas alot of hurters in GA,Al donate the meat to foodbanks.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

OR just give him some OL ROY dog food and forget the damn pigs.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I know plenty of hunters down here in Texas that feed raw hog meat to their dogs....I havent seen one die of worms yet. Plus,when you are hunting with dogs, that meat they are biting on ain't cooked now, is it? Yes, there is a slight risk of psuedorabies, but again, of all the hunters I know and the years I have known them, only 1 dog has ever died of it.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I would in fact be more afraid to take my diog to the vet for the lack of proper hand hygene in between patients. There is an ever growing MRSI infection in dogs due to that.....Just like there is now in humans with MRSA in the community...y'all might as well live in a plastic bubble with all the community acquired infections that are out there (MRSA,VRE,etc)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I know plenty of hunters down here in Texas that feed raw hog meat to their dogs....I havent seen one die of worms yet. Plus,when you are hunting with dogs, that meat they are biting on ain't cooked now, is it? Yes, there is a slight risk of psuedorabies, but again, of all the hunters I know and the years I have known them, only 1 dog has ever died of it.



And _brucellosis suis_?

I was reading in the CDC's "Emerging Infectious Diseases" about a growing problem in Georgia with this. I'll have to dig it up; I don't remember whether it was a small area or what.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sometimes I wish I wouldn't read this stuff. Wild hog is very good tasting. Very lean meat. When making sausage you actually have to add fat to make it correctly. Of course we do cook it before it's eaten. I've eaten since the late 60's at least. My son goes back to TX each year just to hunt hogs. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Sometimes I wish I wouldn't read this stuff. Wild hog is very good tasting. Very lean meat. When making sausage you actually have to add fat to make it correctly. Of course we do cook it before it's eaten. I've eaten since the late 60's at least. My son goes back to TX each year just to hunt hogs.
> 
> DFrost


Feed it to someone else's dog first. If the dog doesn't die you are good to go!!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i know a few hunters here and have eaten LOTS of feral pig. delicious cooked any number of ways. a lot of hunters will give their dogs raw pieces. never heard of all the nasty stuff that has been mentioned. must vary a lot from country to country


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And _brucellosis suis_?
> 
> I was reading in the CDC's "Emerging Infectious Diseases" about a growing problem in Georgia with this. I'll have to dig it up; I don't remember whether it was a small area or what.


LOL!!!! REALLY??? What about lyme disease, ehrlichia, babesisosis???? You have a MUCH GREATER chance(and so does your dog) at getting one of these diseases and dying from them than from brucellosis from eating raw pig. What about West Nile? I mean REALLY. Believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see, stop being sheeple and joining in in the mass hysteria the media produces. You don;t know how much I wanted to CHOKE the media for the PANIC that they created with the H1N1 virus, that sent hundreds if not thousands of paniced people to my ER alone thinking they were DYING of H1N1......=;


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So you pretty much just contradicted yourself. 

What do I do before I see a patient or am in between patients? Wash my hands. Do I have to? Am I guaranteed to pass nasty something on? Of course not. But I do because it's good prevention with very little trouble. 

What would I do with game meat that has a potential for serious illness of me or my dogs? Cook it. Do I have to? Am I guaranteed to pass something nasty on? Of course not. But I do because it's good prevention with very little trouble.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Bear meat can have trichinosis also - I have fed it to dogs but cook it first.
I never eat it raw either - tasty sausage and etcs....

I think the key is to be aware of what diseases, etc are a problem in your region as it can vary.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... What would I do with game meat that has a potential for serious illness of me or my dogs? Cook it. Do I have to? Am I guaranteed to pass something nasty on? Of course not. But I do because it's good prevention with very little trouble.





Lynn Cheffins said:


> Bear meat can have trichinosis also - I have fed it to dogs but cook it first.
> I never eat it raw either - tasty sausage and etcs....
> 
> I think the key is to be aware of what diseases, etc are a problem in your region as it can vary.



Makes sense to me.





Connie Sutherland said:


> And brucellosis suis? I was reading in the CDC's "Emerging Infectious Diseases" about a growing problem in Georgia with this. I'll have to dig it up; I don't remember whether it was a small area or what.


http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/17/12/11-1127_article.htm

_If a pet is infected with B. canis, a long course of antimicrobial drugs and spaying or neutering to prevent breeding is advisable but might not be completely effective. ... Because B. suis is more pathogenic to humans than B. canis, and its mechanisms of pathogenesis in dogs can vary, the same recommendations might not be true for B. suis–infected dogs. Given the serious zoonotic implications of B. suis infections, euthanasia of the affected pet may be advocated by regulatory agencies and physicians treating exposed humans.
_



http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120411131913.htm

_ScienceDaily (Apr. 11, 2012) — A North Carolina State University study shows that, for the first time since testing began several years ago, feral pigs in North Carolina have tested positive for Brucella suis, an important and harmful bacteria that can be transmitted to people.
_


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

No, not really Maren. You have more of a chance of your dog picking up a disease at the vet's office than from a wild pig. And even more so at a kennel. My dog picked up MRSI at a training kennel and the vets first thought it was hives/allergies(even though I told them otherwise), so they treated him with a month and a half of steriods....by the time they figured it out it was one difficult to get rid of infection now that he was immunocompromised from the steriods, to the point they almost killed him with antibiotics...no offense Maren, but I am not too found of vets, every single time I have told them to do something and they do something different, my dog pays, since my take and remedy have been right 100% of the time with MANY different vets.

Oh,PS, do you disinfect EVERYTHING that touches a patient before the next, including table,floor, etc, with stuff that specifically kills stuff like MRSI? I watch them at the vets very closely, and NONE of them do.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

rick smith said:


> i saw some vids of dogs on hogs awhile back and they were certainly "swappin" more than spit
> 
> do these hunters not care or just clueless ******** ??
> 
> seems like a long list of bad stuff they are carrying around and would seem like the law of averages would eventually up and infect a dog who hunted pigs on a regular basis


I personally know MANY hog dogs with HUNDREDS of hogs under their belts and they have not gotten sick ONCE from a hog.

Like I said before, unless you have FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE please dont assume and believe everything you read. Just sayin'


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Unless you worship raw feeding (which some clearly do), what is the big deal about cooking wild game? I do not understand this. It is literally one extra step to prevent you and your dog from getting ill. 

I do almost all house calls, but have done some occasional relief work and shelter work at other local hospitals. I am actually quite OCD about cleanliness. When going to a kennel visit for one of my working dog friends, I spray my shoes off with disinfectant as well as washing my hands before and afterwards. I often go home between appointments and change work clothes. If I go for a puppy or kitten visit, I try to make it the first appointment of the day if possible for the same reason. If I am doing relief work or doing some shelter work, I often personally spray off the table myself with disinfectant, even if a tech doesn't. If I had my own hospital, I would have a tech or assistant come in after the appointment and have them clean the whole exam room. My sensitive skin gets pretty angry with the handwashing. So why yes, yes I do.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Personally I've never liked eating anything that's been worked by dogs. The adrenaline dump the critters get makes them down right nasty tasting......even prepared properly. Clean shot is another story!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

will not be using my dogs to hunt the wild hogs, using 30.06


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> .... what is the big deal about cooking wild game? I do not understand this. It is literally one extra step to prevent you and your dog from getting ill.



I sure don't understand it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Agreed, I would most definitively cook the meat, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

If that is what floats your boat to cook it, go for it...me, I prefer raw....cooking removes a lot of the nutritional value. A dog's gut is a lot different than ours. Look at that salmonilla outbreak with dog kibble,humans got sick, dogs didn't. Dogs eat their own poop for goodness sakes, do you see them getting sick from that??? E-Coli????? Now if we did that, we would be deathly ill. An immunocompromised dog, sure, I would be careful, but a normal healthy dog, nah.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So tell me...what nutritional value does cooking the meat remove? I'm interested to hear this.

As far as the Diamond recall:



> Pets are only rarely tested for gastrointestinal bacteria such as Salmonella, making it impossible to estimate the number ill from the outbreak. Regardless, the FDA does know of two clinically confirmed Salmonella infections in dogs from the same household where they were served a recalled brand.
> 
> On the day of the most recent recall expansion, the Calgary Herald in Alberta reported that two cats in a Montreal animal shelter died after eating recalled cat food. Around that same time, another human case was reported in Nova Scotia, bringing the confirmed human cases to 17: 15 in the U.S. and 2 in Canada.


http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/...ions-how-big-is-the-diamond-pet-foods-recall/

There were likely countless dogs and cats who became sick with things like vomiting and diarrhea, but were never reported.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed raw. Have for many years.

But wild swine, salmonids from west of the Cascades, and a few other wild meats ..... I would cook.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I feed raw. Have for many years.
> 
> But wild swine, salmonids from west of the Cascades, and a few other wild meats ..... I would cook.


Same here, raw feeder too. There are just some things I don't feed. As a matter of fact, I live in the PNW, west of the Cascades, and although salmonoids are plentiful and I have never seen a case of SPD poisoning, I think it's prudent not to feed it raw to my dogs.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Cooking destroys a lot of the vitamin content, as well as destroy amino acids. I am not just talking meats, but vegetables also. I just read somewhere that it is even healthier for humans to eat raw. I noticied with the 2 pups I have now (DS 1 year and dogo 11 months) that were started out on raw the minute I got them, is that their rate of growth is MUCH SLOWER than a kibble fed dog...which for any larger breed dog, such as a dogo, is much healthier on their joints. I asked other raw feeders if this is normally the case and they told me yes, and it is much healthier to grow evenly and slowly than to have those growth spurts like on kibble.The other female I have that was fed raw almost from the beginning has OFA Good hips. Too bad her temperament sucks , cause she is very healthy. SO, when i xray their hips, I'll let ya know Maren. Like I sais before, out of all the hunters I knowI(which is a LOT) NONE of their dogs have gotten sick on wild hog meat, but, to each his own.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I do want to add, though, that, much like having 2 people exposed to the same virus, one gets sick, the other doesn;t....why? Lots of factors....stress,poor diet,poor genetics,etc...its not a guarantee that a dog won't get sick if not 100% healthy,justlike there is no guarantee that when you go out in your car and drive,that you wont get killed in a car accident. It's all relative.


----------

